# 2000 Altima A/C Issue



## chaca (Mar 15, 2004)

2000 Altima a/c compressor (clutch) activates at incorrect intervals. Sometimes it doesn't engage at all and overall is very intermittent. When the compressor goes on the a/c works perfectly until it starts to go on and off again. I've heard this may be due to bad thermo control amplifier? I've also checked the obvious like clutch wire not shorted, relay, etc. Can someone help me with this. Thank you.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

chaca said:


> 2000 Altima a/c compressor (clutch) activates at incorrect intervals. Sometimes it doesn't engage at all and overall is very intermittent. When the compressor goes on the a/c works perfectly until it starts to go on and off again. I've heard this may be due to bad thermo control amplifier? I've also checked the obvious like clutch wire not shorted, relay, etc. Can someone help me with this. Thank you.


You may have a leak in your system or just need to evacuate and recharge the R-134. What is happening is the low pressure switch is kicking it on and off. Try that first and have it checked for leaks then consider replacing other parts if it still is acting up.

Troy


----------



## chaca (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you very much. I guess I was in denial about a leak because the car is only 4 years old. I can't believe how unreliable automobile a/c has become! Is this progress???

Thanks again.


----------

